# growling noise



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

getting alot of growling noise from the driver side.....I have changed out the tires checked the lower ball joint, tie-rod, the only thing that i havent changed out is the axle. But i do need to change that cuase the inner cvjoint is clicking while in drive. has anyone experienced this problem........i dont want to bring it to the dealership due to high cost, I have brought it to a shop and they told me it was the tires....already changed them bad boys but am still getting the noise. any help would be appreciated!! thanks in advance, and jeff if you know the answer to this you r the MAN.

drew


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The growling noice is only on one side?
The shop you brought it to said it was the tires???...did they even drive it?

If your CV is already out then definitely change it.
I am more willing to bet your wheel bearing(s) are getting old...they have a tendency to go out on some Maximas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh...here's a writeup on motorvate on how the wheel bearing is changed:
motorvate.ca v2.0 - *THE* DIY Maxima Website


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Oh...here's a writeup on motorvate on how the wheel bearing is changed:
> motorvate.ca v2.0 - *THE* DIY Maxima Website



jeff I had the shop press out the wheel bearing and hub assembly, last week cause that was what made my car fail inspection. I just dropped it off today and talked to teh guy that replaced the bearings, he never drove the car after installing it. Plus the cv axle needs to be replaced already hear it click. so I will keep you informed. yeah i tried to do the wheel bearing but i didnt have access to a press. 

thanks drew


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...he never drove it after installing all that back together? That sucks.

So it wasn't making the howling noise before the inspection, right?
How did a bearing make you fail inspection?!?


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Wow...he never drove it after installing all that back together? That sucks.
> 
> So it wasn't making the howling noise before the inspection, right?
> How did a bearing make you fail inspection?!?



there was too much play from the wheel bearing. i was getting alot of vibration from teh floor board before I put it in the shop, than when I drove her out I was getting the growling/howling either at low or high speeds along with alot of vibration past 30mph. I still havent gotten a call from them to let me know what's wrong with the car so if i dont hear anything 2morrow all hell is gonna break loose. I do know that everyting is still under the shops worrenty, so im not too worried bout it, hopefully it didnt screw the tranny in any way! an open diff. tranny is hard to find in my area and the dealership is asking a fortune for it. i tried looking online and it seems that if worst case scenerio I will have to drive 300+ miles to pick one up!

but i'll keep you informed when I find out more..soo far electrical and the wheel bearing is the only things that I dont know how to do on the car!! hahahaha


----------

